# What is everyone's preference on e-collors



## cwirvin (Nov 20, 2008)

I myself like the SportDog Wetland Hunter 1825. It has good battery life and has never given me any problems, plus its very durable.


----------



## cwirvin (Nov 20, 2008)

e-collar**


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've used Tri-Tronics for years and never had any problems other then having to replace the batteries from time to time. The last Tri Tronics I had sometimes the nick and constant button would work and sometimes it wouldn't. So with my friends advice who is a professional and uses the e-collar every day I switched to Dogtra this year and so far so good. They will hold a charge for a long, long time and have really good range on them. It took me a bit to get use to the dial but I love the size. I don't think you could go wrong with either the Tri-Tronics or Dogtra. I don't have any experience with the other brands.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Seems most everybody I see uses TT collars. Those round transmitters are everywhere.

I have a Dogtra (works just fine for me), but that's because I got a steal of a deal on a barely used one.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

TT = GREAT
Dogtra = good enough
SD= *&%#


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I have used both Dogtra and TT. I think I like the shape of the TT a little better. Both TT and Dogtra make quality stuff.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

TT, accept no substitutes.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

TT, by far.


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

My first collar Sportdog SD-400 was nothing but trouble. I now have TT Pro 500 and love it.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Tritronics. Great customer service too.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

TT and Made in the USA!!!!
Joe


----------



## cwirvin (Nov 20, 2008)

sounds like everyone here likes TT. If my sportdog ever takes a dump on me i'll highly consider making a switch to TriTronics.


----------



## cwirvin (Nov 20, 2008)

one thing i did forget to mention about the sportdog that i DONT like is the re-charge time. its takes 12 hrs to charge the sportdog compared to the 2 hrs of a TT


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Tritronics!! They are made in the USA, their customer service is the best, and they are major sponsors of HRC.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

TT all the way


----------



## cwirvin (Nov 20, 2008)

Well guys my sportdog took a dump on me yesterday. Internal antenna broke on the reciever. It only works inside 6 feet wich is abviously unacceptable. Im just outside my one year warrany so sportdog said they are gonna send me a refurb for 50$. I'll get the sportdog fixed but just use it as a back up, im gonna take everyones advice and get a TT. Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

cwirvin said:


> Well guys my sportdog took a dump on me yesterday. Internal antenna broke on the reciever. It only works inside 6 feet wich is abviously unacceptable. Im just outside my one year warrany so sportdog said they are gonna send me a refurb for 50$. I'll get the sportdog fixed but just use it as a back up, im gonna take everyones advice and get a TT. Thanks for your input guys!


Good move, you'll love it.

Your sportdog won't get much action after you get the tt..;-)


----------



## Mark Fering (Jan 23, 2010)

My dog prefers the one that runs out of battery power fast and doesn't always work when the button is pressed...by far his favorite...and he is hoping I don't buy a good one after reading this thread.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

we just ordered a TT Pro 500, very excited about it, I watched it used and was Very impressed with its flexablity! My2 Cents!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

TT all the way.


----------



## DuckDog8387 (Feb 21, 2010)

Without a doubt: DT Systems H20 1830 Plus... Duck huntin is cold, wet, & muddy; This collar has never let me down in the two years I've been running it. 

I originally went with a Tri-tronics Sport G3, as it was the most recommended at the time... to make a long story short, I got to know their customer service department real well. The first receiver I had wouldn't hold a link with the unit (they sent me a new one), then the unit itself wouldn't hold a charge longer than an hour.... had enough with it & got my money back. 

I ran Innotek ADV 300 during training & it works good, but the options & stimulation levels are too limited for use during an actual hunt (I'd recommend it for pups & novice training).


----------



## Nic_Edlund (Feb 16, 2010)

I use dogtra that is what I was taught with so I couldn't tell you much more. I like them, they work good, if you have a problem call them and they take care of it. I also drive GM trucks cause that is what my dad drove so take it for what its worth. They are all good in there own right. It is what ever works for you.


----------

